# OS Error Message: The PPP link control protocol was terminated.



## mihirmulay (Aug 19, 2012)

"OS Error Message: The PPP link control protocol was terminated."

i am getting the above error message when i am connecting my Samsung corby GT-S3653 to my pc, for connecting internet.

i tried every solution for this error provide on Microsoft support site, but its not working  for me.

please help.

i have windows 7 home premium 64-bit.

waiting for reply..........

-mihir.


----------



## curioustechy (Nov 19, 2012)

I was using internet in my laptop - a connection shared from my nokia c7 using bluetooth... . i was not using nokia pc suite... but just connected it through windows' bluetooth wizard... now all of a sudden when i tried to connect it the same way, i failed with an error code 734 - ppp link control protocol was terminated... i couldn't find a solution even after an exhaustive googling.. plz help me... i dont want to use nokia pc suite... i'm using win7

I wonder there is nobody here capable to solve this issue ...Its *3 months* since OP started this thread


----------

